# Merged: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Rumor: Lakers set to acquire Carlos Boozer; trade Caron Butler to Utah*

*Jack Haley just on SCSR:*

- Handcuffed on this.
- Lakers are working very hard on a BIG deal. 
- 3 player deal from the Lakers.
- Someone that can "definently" help the Lakers.
- Big-time player.
- Lakers could be a back on the map with him. 
- Could happen ANY TIME this WEEKEND
- Both sides are CLOSE to PULLING THE TRIGGER.
- One player from the Lakers has been talked to about it already.
- Very close, Very Serious, Will be Very Exciting trade if happens.
- Would love to say more but cant because someone told him not to.
- Will break it on SCSR when he's allowed to. 

"Big deal, Real, May happen real quickly." Were the last things said.

Rumored to be for Baron Davis.. Or someone else..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

LA's GM is too stupid to do trade for a star like B. Diddy.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Kobe doesn't want help. If he wanted help he would have kept Shaq in LA. Who cares about the Lakers. They need more then just a PG at this point.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

ray ray?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Give me one good reason why the Sonics would trade RAY ALLEN

I think it will be more like an intermediate star like Desmond Mason or Antoine Walker or else I think it is a blockbuster deal for Michael Redd


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

im just sayin ray said he wouldnt mind playing wid kobe and a couple of other intresting things have happend


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



> Originally posted by *adarsh1*!
> 
> Give me one good reason why the Sonics would trade RAY ALLEN


maybe because ray allen and the sonics cant get an extention on him and this is his last year on his contract


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

there it is...lakers are getting KG


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



TheATLien said:


> LA's GM is too stupid to do trade for a star like B. Diddy.


lol, at least he got us butler


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

If the Sonics were to trade Ray Allen there is no chance they would trade him to the Lakers....With Ray Allen the Lakers become a playoff team and the Sonics might have to face them in the playoffs, no way they pull the trigger on that. If Ray does get traded it will be to the East. Also correct me if I'm wrong but havn't Ray Allen and Kobe been talking smack back and forth this season, I remember it before their first meeting.

As for Davis, Mason, or Redd, I can't see it happening those are guys who would take shots from Kobe, if anything I could see maybe Jalen Rose, or a PF. Kobe loves the rock and there's no way he's going to let someone who would take his touches come into the house.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



;) said:


> If the Sonics were to trade Ray Allen there is no chance they would trade him to the Lakers....With Ray Allen the Lakers become a playoff team and the Sonics might have to face them in the playoffs, no way they pull the trigger on that. If Ray does get traded it will be to the East. Also correct me if I'm wrong but havn't Ray Allen and Kobe been talking smack back and forth this season, I remember it before their first meeting.
> 
> As for Davis, Mason, or Redd, I can't see it happening those are guys who would take shots from Kobe, if anything I could see maybe Jalen Rose, or a PF. Kobe loves the rock and there's no way he's going to let someone who would take his touches come into the house.


i just sayed ray said he wouldnt mind playing wid kobe and they kant sighn allen nxt yr so they can trade him and by the way get a new icon


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

I dunno but i think its Butler,Odom,Grant,and 2 first round pick for Shaq.

3 for 1 deal.

Damn that would be a huge steal if the Lakers push this deal to be official.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> I dunno but i think its Butler,Odom,Grant,and 2 first round pick for Shaq.
> 
> 3 for 1 deal.
> 
> Damn that would be a huge steal if the Lakers push this deal to be official.



haha... doubtful...

I'd say Baron Davis is a good chance. Though I'm not sure how much the Lakers would give up for the oft injured PG. But reading comments from Byron Scott, Davis' time in NO is up and whoever can get him can have him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

I hear Paul Pierce is on the trading block.

I think he could fit in with Kobe.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



rocketsthathavespurs said:


> i just sayed ray said he wouldnt mind playing wid kobe and they kant sighn allen nxt yr so they can trade him and by the way get a new icon


 I'll use whatever icon I like, last time I checked you weren't an admin here so how about you go **** yourself. Next off do you have a link as to where Ray said he would play with Kobe, because the home team around here is the Sonics and nothing on sports radio or the papers has said anything of the sort. 

And yes the chances of the Sonics resigning Allen are slim but do you honestly believe they will trade him to a team in conference who they might have to play as early as the first round of the playoffs? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> I hear Paul Pierce is on the trading block.
> 
> I think he could fit in with Kobe.


I don't...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It's Carlos Boozer*

Haley said it was a frontcourt player.

If it happens, look for Boozer to go to LA, and Caron, and maybe Vujacic and Walton to go to Utah.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Hopefully the Lakers learned from the Suns and go for a good distributing point guard (not Baron Davis). They have the pieces to pursue Jason Kidd but I'm not sure if he's on the block.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Could be ak47 going 2 LA LA LAND


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Sure, if you throw in Kobe.

No, if it happens, it is Boozer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

It could be for SAR. I'm not sure what in the world we would want from the Lakers though. Can Butler play shooting guard?


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: It's Carlos Boozer*



Truth34 said:


> Haley said it was a frontcourt player.
> 
> If it happens, look for Boozer to go to LA, and Caron, and maybe Vujacic and Walton to go to Utah.


Doesn't work salary-wise

Bu this one works fine: 

Utah trades: PF Carlos Boozer (17.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.8 apg in 34.8 minutes) 
Utah receives: PF Lamar Odom (15.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 3.5 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.1 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and +0.7 apg. 

L.A. Lakers trades: PF Lamar Odom (15.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 3.5 apg in 36.4 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: PF Carlos Boozer (17.8 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.8 apg in 34.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.1 ppg, -1.3 rpg, and -0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Would both teams do this?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: It's Carlos Boozer*



Thorgal said:


> Doesn't work salary-wise
> 
> Bu this one works fine:
> 
> ...


Dont think LA will part with odom just yet, only if its for a big time player like KG


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: It's Carlos Boozer*

I just heard on XTRA, Eric P. said the deal looks like it’s for Boozer for Butler, Divac, and D. George


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Why would Utah do that? It sure as hell doesn't clear up cap.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Divac can be bought out and , D. George does not make that much money 4.5 mil, he will be a good backup at 3 and next year is his last year. Butler makes 1.9mil.

This will move AK47 to 4, and odom to 3


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Good trade for the Lakers. As much as Kobe denies it, a strong post presence will definitely take some of the pressure off of him so that he can prove all you haters and doubters wrong.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

This would make the lakers a contender again, thats for sure


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



SoCalfan21 said:


> This would make the lakers a contender again, thats for sure


More like get them to the playoffs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Proposed trade:

Lakers Recieve:
F Carlos Boozer

Jazz Recieve:
F Caron Butler
F Devean George
C Vlade Divac

Lakers were also talking to the King for Peja Stojakovic and Bobby Jackson but the Kings want Lamar Odom for them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Brian34Cook, I'm still trying to figure out why the Jazz would do that trade... unless they think Butler is a goldmine waiting to be tapped.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

the reason they would do it i guess is they could buy out of divacs contract and then george is a free agent in like a year


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

I don't see it happening for the Jazz.

Jazz have AK, Harpring, Bell, Snyder, Giricek, Humphries, Eisley that can play the 2-3 position. I don't see how Butler fits in. George crowds it even more. Plus, the Jazz would have to either waive some guys or have 3 guys on IL, unless Divac is bought out immediately which in the end doesn't help the Jazz cap all that much. 

I don't see it happening.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

The big rumor is we'll be trading three players (Caron Butler and some filler) to make way for Carlos Boozer. Some may not like this because of Booz's contract, but I more then love his potential and think the prospect of putting Odom back at SF makes me want to go through with this deal. All we'd have to do after this is go and get some type of role players from the waivers since Devean George and Vlade Divac have been making a living off the injured/reserved list.

And the word on the street is that we offered the Kings a swap of Lamar Odom for Peja Stojakovic, and I think they laughed at us.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

I heard this deal on the radio. It's most likely not true.

Nets trade - Jason Kidd
Nets Receive - Wally Serbicak(sp?)
Eddie Griffen

Lakers Trade - Lamar Odom
Lakers Receive - Jason Kidd

MInnesota Trades - Wally and Eddie
Minnesota Receives - Lamar Odom


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



Ghost said:


> I heard this deal on the radio. It's most likely not true.
> 
> Nets trade - Jason Kidd
> Nets Receive - Wally Serbicak(sp?)
> ...


Vince Carter, RJeff and Wally?


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

no nets wouldnt do that trade


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



> The best rumors of the weekend involved the Lakers. One scenario had Lamar Odom going from the Lakers to Sacramento for possibly Peja Stojakovic, and the other had Caron Butler and a package of others going to Utah for Carlos Boozer.


LINK


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

i would hate the lakers doing that trade...id rather have lamar right now


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



> Originally posted by *Darkwing Duck*!
> 
> I don't see it happening for the Jazz.


Well believe it because its close to happening


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



SoCalfan21 said:


> the reason they would do it i guess is they could buy out of divacs contract and then george is a free agent in like a year


You're acting like Boozer has no trade value... he's still a 18-10 player who shoots a high percentage. If Utah is infact discussing this trade, I think they are pushing the panic button a little too early. Surely they could get more for Boozer than Caron Butler, either they've lost hope in Harpring or want to build up some athleticism on the wings.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You're acting like Boozer has no trade value... he's still a 18-10 player who shoots a high percentage. If Utah is infact discussing this trade, I think they are pushing the panic button a little too early. Surely they could get more for Boozer than Caron Butler, either they've lost hope in Harpring or want to build up some athleticism on the wings.


Utah isn't pushing the panic button at all, in fact they just don't want Boozer at all. Sloan doesn't get a long with him and just like Carlos Aroyo, the player will be the odd man shipped out.

Boozer hasn't been consistent and I can guarantee you something has gone sour in the Jazz locker room for the past few months. This isn't the main and only reason why they have slowed down, but it's got part to do with it. Booz wants out, and has probably made it quite clear to the management.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

We will take whatever help we can get, as long as it is not a SF or SG...Oops, every player named is a SF or SG...Oh well that's Kupchak for you. As if 6 SF's was not enough..........I also remember Shaq making comments about Alonzo and they would never play together....Oops, wrong again. Gee, I guess some players can put differences aside for winning??

How do you find a guy that is good enough to help the Lakers yet, has not had problems with Kobe??? That is a toughie!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

On an All-STar commercial breal they said that the rumor that everyone is "hearing" about is Odom to the Kings for Peja, and B Jax.  I admit i'd love teams to double-team Koben ending up with Peja draining some, but without Odom does L.A. have much of an inside?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

Sloan is a fantastic coach. But, he needs his type of player and apparently Boozer is not it. I think they are trying the Bulls idea of just getting some hard working players regardless of position. 

Butler is certainly that type Sloan wants. And Boozer's contract is like Grant's is to us, something to get rid of. 

Mihm finally gets some help up front .With the triangle (or the overload) coming back, Odom can be that point forward that he would rather play anyways. I think it helps both teams. Divac only has one more year so it is no big deal. George may need a change of scenery. Good deal I think! :yes:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



XMATTHEWX said:


> On an All-STar commercial breal they said that the rumor that everyone is "hearing" about is Odom to the Kings for Peja, and B Jax.  I admit i'd love teams to double-team Koben ending up with Peja draining some, but without Odom does L.A. have much of an inside?


I think that is more, Sac calling L.A. on that one. I think the better deal is to Peja to the Clips. They have youth Sac can use.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



theLegend said:


> Sloan doesn't get a long with him and just like Carlos Aroyo, the player will be the odd man shipped out.


I'd like to know how you came up with that one. Everything I've heard out of Sloan's and the assistants mouths are completely the opposite. Only the owner called him out.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



Darkwing Duck said:


> I'd like to know how you came up with that one. Everything I've heard out of Sloan's and the assistants mouths are completely the opposite. Only the owner called him out.


Come up with what? it wasn't a shot at Sloan or his coaching staff, rather that Boozer doesn't see eye to eye with him and he'll be traded away. I was only using Carlos Arroyo as an example, and since this happened recently I thought I would use his name.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

I have serious doubts that Sloan and Boozer don't see eye to eye. Sloan hasn't said it. Boozer hasn't said it. I don't think any of the Jazz beat writers have reported it. 

Chiesa, a boistrous and pretty honest assistant coach, raved about Boozer on the radio (so I read by those who listened) this past week, calling AK, Booz, and Okur the core of the team. 

I just don't see a basis for the two not getting along.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Boozer to L.A.*

Just saw on So cal Sports report Lakers and Jazz have agreed to trade Boozer for Butler, Divac and George and it is waiting league approval now


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Yeah.. That's the rumor going on..


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

It's also rumoured that Lamar Odom is going to Sacramento for Peja Stojakovic


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Wow, when I read those rumors I thought to myself that there is no way the Jazz could do that. I mean they could get more (or just non SF's). Now there log jam at SF is even larger. They could not of been that unhappy with Booz. Good trade for the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> It's also rumoured that Lamar Odom is going to Sacramento for Peja Stojakovic


That was also being talked about but that is now officially over.. They have stopped talking according to the same report from tonight..


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Ya they said the Odom for Peja trade was rejected.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> It's also rumoured that Lamar Odom is going to Sacramento for Peja Stojakovic


:gopray:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Do they really plan on playing ak47 at the 4 for long periods of time?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



HeinzGuderian said:


> Do they really plan on playing ak47 at the 4 for long periods of time?


I think so. This spells the end of Matt Harpring in Utah IMO.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

What I don't understand is why is Utah trading Boozer?? What is wrong with him?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

I hope this happens, but man is this a terrible deal for the Jazz or what? What are they thinking?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



Spriggan said:


> I hope this happens, but man is this a terrible deal for the Jazz or what? What are they thinking?



I agree what are the Jazz thinking?
Now AK47 has to play PF? He is better suited at SF.


----------



## broshrddg (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

This trade rumor was debunked tonight by Larry Miller on television here in Utah.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



broshrddg said:


> This trade rumor was debunked tonight by Larry Miller on television here in Utah.


Sorry if I sound like an *** here but why the hell would he come out and announce a trade on a Utah TV station when it's not even official and cant be for another 24-48 hours? 

Owners also usually DENY trades anyways.. 

Not saying what he said isnt true but doesnt take much to figure this one out..


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



broshrddg said:


> This trade rumor was debunked tonight by Larry Miller on television here in Utah.


Owners have previously denied that trades are happening even when they are, so I don't put much stock into Larry Miller's words, especially when the guy's already conveyed his annoyance at Boozer's inconsistant play. He basically insinuated that they made a mistake paying Booz all that money, since it doesn't seem to Larry Miller that Booz always gives his best effort. Doesn't seem to me like he wants Boozer there. That's the only reason I think this trade is possible, because the Jazz certainly aren't getting equal talent value.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

And just think, I was screaming at my TV for the Lakers to draft Carlos Boozer 3 years ago, because they needed a PF in the worst way, but no they took Kareem "shoot the brick" Rush.  If the Lakers had taken Boozer, he'd have been on his rookie contract right now holding down the low block and we might have won 4 in a row.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Wasnt boozer a second round pick? amazing

This is a horible trade for Utah. They just signed him, and hes done well.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*HOOPSWORLD.com: NBA RUMOR MILL - Lakers & Boozer?* (2-20-05)



> It appears the Lakers are closing in a “significant” transaction according to sources near the team. The speculation has been the club may be trying to pry Carlos Boozer away from the Utah Jazz, who recently labeled Carlos a “disappointment”. The Lakers are looking for a chemistry change and if a package of players like Caron Butler and Chris Mihm could yield an impact player the Lakers are exploring it. According to those near the team virtually anyone can be had except for Kobe and Lamar Odom. Beyond that, the talking has begun and Mitch Kupchak and company are rumored to be exploring every team in the league for a talent infusion – even New Orleans and Baron Davis.


Carlos Boozer:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

I can't figure this deal out for the life of me. Jerry Sloan can't coach up Boozer or Arroyo. Maybe it's time for new blood in Utah. Has he become this much of a curmudgeon?


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> And just think, I was screaming at my TV for the Lakers to draft Carlos Boozer 3 years ago, because they needed a PF in the worst way, but no they took Kareem "shoot the brick" Rush.  If the Lakers had taken Boozer, he'd have been on his rookie contract right now holding down the low block and we might have won 4 in a row.


What kind of a Laker fan are you if you don't even remember who the Lakers drafted then? They never drafted Kareem Rush. They drafted Chris Jeffries and traded him for Kareem Rush

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



Nique21 said:


> What kind of a Laker fan are you if you don't even remember who the Lakers drafted then? They never drafted Kareem Rush. They drafted Chris Jeffries and traded him for Kareem Rush
> 
> tsk tsk tsk


Are you that much of a mental midget to question my knowledge of the game and my team? Novice basketball fans such as yourself be gone. Did Chris Jefferies suit up for the Lakers? Was he a Laker past draft night? No he wasn't. So please pipe down goof.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

LAKERS=PLAYOFFS :yes: :yes:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Diet, Kobe, Odom, Booz, and Mihm would be a very serviceable line up. 

Woo! And it contains five four-letter words!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

Great trade for the Lakers. And despite what other people are saying, good trade for the Jazz too. Butler is a very servicable player on both sides of the ball and will flourish under Johnson's FLEX offense and will learn a ton of Sloan's defensive tricks. In addition, George will fill Bell's role when Bell bolts this summer and Vlade is an expiring $5M contract (George is a $5M 2006 last year contract, not this summer, unless he were dumb enough to turn down his player option). 



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Are you that much of a mental midget to question my knowledge of the game and my team? Novice basketball fans such as yourself be gone. Did Chris Jefferies suit up for the Lakers? Was he a Laker past draft night? No he wasn't. So please pipe down goof.


Very eloquent and well said. Nique is having a bad night, cut him some slack.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Well believe it because its close to happening


Quote of the year! :usa:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

man after that first week of season it looked liked the Jazz were going to be world beaters, man how times of changed, their trading one of their free agent acquistions

(If this is true)
so the Lakers

Atkins
Bryant
Odom
Boozer
Mihm

2, 3, 4 looks great


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

i still dont see why utah does this. theyre overloaded at the SF spot as it is. plus they signed him to a huge contract last summer. why trade him after only half a season?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

wow.. this is a stupid move by Utah.. as if signing boozer to a huge contract wasn't bad enough now they're trading him for crap in return.. i guess they were better off with those extra cap space. i know what cleveland fans would say: serves them right.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

I guess the Lakers have decided that they aren't going to care about defense. Odom is a better rebounder and a better defender than Boozer. If Odom had played next to Big Z, he would have averaged more than 12 RPG.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



cpawfan said:


> I guess the Lakers have decided that they aren't going to care about defense. Odom is a better rebounder and a better defender than Boozer. If Odom had played next to Big Z, he would have averaged more than 12 RPG.


Or maybe we've decided to add a big body that can post-up, shoot a mid-range jumper and provide us with an extra reliable scoring option for a run at the playoffs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*



theLegend said:


> Or maybe we've decided to add a big body that can post-up, shoot a mid-range jumper and provide us with an extra reliable scoring option for a run at the playoffs.


You forgot to mention give up more points than he scores. Will he pout as his FGA's go down? Would Kobe give up his 2nd place in the scoring race to feed Boozer enough shots?


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Just as I thought all along...this trade is a fluke.



> DENVER — The Jazz on Sunday denied there is substance to a suggestion they may be involved in trade talks with the Los Angeles Lakers regarding power forward Carlos Boozer.
> According to a Saturday-night Internet posting on InsideHoops.com, "there are rumors coming from Fox Sports radio in Los Angeles that the Lakers may be moving Lamar Odom soon, possibly to Utah for Carlos Boozer. Other players would be involved."
> "Absolutely ludicrous," said Jazz basketball operations senior vice president Kevin O'Connor, who was in Denver for Sunday night's NBA All-Star Game.
> The Jazz do not deny that they'd listen to overtures regarding anyone on their roster, but O'Connor said he has not spoken to the Lakers regarding Boozer.
> ...


Link to Article


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

the Jazz gm denied they had serious talks about arroyo right before they traded him

same newspaper actually. http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600104469,00.html


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

same author as well :laugh: 

Maybe it is Odom to the Kings, Boozer to the Lakers, and Peja to the Jazz...that makes since especially if Bobby Jax goes to PG starved Utah also.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to L.A.*

The Odom deal doesnt really make sense, not just becasue Sac probably wouldnt do it, but becasue if the Boozer deal is accurate, the Lakers just traded Pejas good friend in Divac and he probably wouldnt be to thrilled about that


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

How many owners DON'T deny trade "rumors" right before they happen? This means nothing.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

I think this would be a good dealer for the Lakers. Odom requires too much isolation and it really doesn't work with Kobe. Boozer will get his 17 or 18 or whatever it is within the flow of the game, and is a pretty good rebounder on top of it. Just depends what they would have to give up.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



HeinzGuderian said:


> How many owners DON'T deny trade "rumors" right before they happen? This means nothing.


Exactly. In many cases, denials are the kiss of death. I'm not saying it;s going to happen but you can't possibly be this naive can you?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



calijazz said:


> Just as I thought all along...this trade is a fluke.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Article


Ok yeah since the trade has been accepted and its waiting on league approval but no its a fluke


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Does anybody have a link of it actually being confirmed?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

General managers deny trades all the time but they usually don't use phrases like "absolutely ludicrous." I'll just say that after these comments, the Jazz will look pretty silly if this trade happens tomorrow. Since the only source that's confirmed this trade is Jack Haley, I don't believe it.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



RP McMurphy said:


> General managers deny trades all the time but they usually don't use phrases like "absolutely ludicrous." I'll just say that after these comments, the Jazz will look pretty silly if this trade happens tomorrow. Since the only source that's confirmed this trade is Jack Haley, I don't believe it.


Bingo! This guy is the only other smart one here! Why the heck would he call this trade "ludicrous" and then turn around and trade for those exact same players!

Trust me folks, it ain't happening.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



Pinball said:


> Exactly. In many cases, denials are the kiss of death. I'm not saying it;s going to happen but you can't possibly be this naive can you?


I'm not naive...I just take the GM AND Owner's word over some guy trying to make a name for himself on Fox Sports Net.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



JYD said:


> Does anybody have a link of it actually being confirmed?


Nope, Haley is the only one that has said this deal is going down...I'm waiting word from ESPN but they ain't confirming this either.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

how reliable is this Healey guy. Has he been wrong/right in the past?


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Marc Stein of ESPN is also now saying that you shouldn't expect Boozer to be traded.



> By Marc Stein
> ESPN.com
> 
> DENVER -- Tomorrow we get to this week's Power Rankings. For today, coming off the All-Star Game, here's a list of 13 things to watch for with about 30 games to play ... 13 being the number because our original plan -- a tribute to the All-Star Game MVP -- would have made for a short list, since Allen Iverson wears No. 3.
> ...


Link to Rest of Article

It ain't gonna go down folks...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Well, if the owner is denying it and Marc Stein is too, it must not be happening!

No offense, but I don't exactly think Stein is the best guy to try to diffuse the rumor. Doavid Aldridge on the other hand...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

I refuse to believe that all these rumors headlining every site were started by Jack Haley. I think something will happen in the next few days, if not, then damn, what a domino effect.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Really good trade for Lakers assuming they get either Boozer or Peja. Odom needs the ball in his hands to be successful, as does Kobe. I don't see that tandem ever working out.

With Boozer or Peja, Kobe can dominate the ball and either dish out to Peja for open jumpers, or let Boozer clear the way and do all the dirty work.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I refuse to believe that all these rumors headlining every site were started by Jack Haley. I think something will happen in the next few days, if not, then damn, what a domino effect.


I think you should go read the article on Hoopsworld. He quotes Jack Haley more than ten times but he doesn't have any other sources other than his own speculation. It's hilarious.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Well, if the owner is denying it and Marc Stein is too, it must not be happening!
> 
> No offense, but I don't exactly think Stein is the best guy to try to diffuse the rumor. Doavid Aldridge on the other hand...


Stein's better than frickin' Haley...the guy that started all this!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Marc Stein is denying it too? Wow he's got as much credibility as Charles Barkley in reporting..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

This trade definetly makes sense for all teams involved. I don't think the Odom-Bryant tandem is going to work, because philosophically, they just don't mesh together with their skillsets. Odom would be of more value to that team if he was the prime facilitator of the offense, but I think ultimately Boozer would be a much better fit. Kobe needs a player of Boozer's ilk more than Odom, who still doesn't seem all that comfortable with Kobe in the lineup. 

The Jazz could definetly use Peja, he's a perfect spotup 3 point shooter for them, he could be their number one option on offense. And yes, the Jazz definetly need a point guard, and Jackson would be a good pickup. He could come back doubly rejuvenated next year, trying to prove himself coming back from an injury, and playing on a new team. Sloan is definetly going to be having headaches initially, because he isn't the kind of point guard Jerry's used to, but I think they'll meet in the middle ala Brown and Billups.

Odom has been tailormade for the Kings system since he came into the league In my opinion. He'd be another talented, versatile player who'd fit seamlessly into the Kings system, heavily predicated on ball movement and hitting the open shot. 

All that said, I have a hard time believing Odom and Boozer will be traded already, especially Boozer. The Jazz made a major committment to him this summer, I don't see them letting him go after one half season.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Marc Stein is denying it too? Wow he's got as much credibility as Charles Barkley in reporting..


How much crediblilty does Haley have? None. 

Marc Stein is a lot more reliable than him.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

Marc Stein is quite possibly the worst NBA "analyst" to ever get a big time job. He's a hack.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Marc Stein is quite possibly the worst NBA "analyst" to ever get a big time job. He's a hack.


That's your opinion..I personally would take Marc Stein's word anyday over "Jack Haley of FSN".


----------



## UndergroundBaller (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



vigilante said:


> Really good trade for Lakers assuming they get either Boozer or Peja. Odom needs the ball in his hands to be successful, as does Kobe. I don't see that tandem ever working out.
> 
> With Boozer or Peja, Kobe can dominate the ball and either dish out to Peja for open jumpers, or let Boozer clear the way and do all the dirty work.


Dude, Kobe doesn't want to dominate the ball. He wants to play off the ball as much as possible.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Ok yeah since the trade has been accepted and its waiting on league approval but no its a fluke


link?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*

So what I have gathered.. 

(Jan 13, 2005): 
Jazz Dismiss Arroyo Trade Rumors









Carlos Arroyo, center, watches from the bench during Utah's win over the Suns. Arroyo remained on the bench the entire game.

The Jazz denied Wednesday they are talking seriously about trading point guard Carlos Arroyo, the former starter who remains buried deep on coach Jerry Sloan's bench — and who still is quite unhappy with his lack of playing time.

"We've had no substantive conversations with anybody about trading Carlos Arroyo," said Kevin O'Connor, senior vice president of basketball operations for the 13-24 Jazz.

"Have I talked to a lot of people about a lot of things? Yeah," O'Connor added. "And names have come up. Carlos' name's come up. Everybody's name comes up on our roster. When you lose, that happens. And you look to improve yourself."

Asked if he had engaged in substantive conversations with the Pistons regarding Arroyo, O'Connor's response was curt: "Nothing."

(Jan 21, 2005):
Pistons Acquire Carlos Arroyo from Utah Jazz

(Feb 20, 2005):
O'Connor denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers

DENVER — The Jazz on Sunday denied there is substance to a suggestion they may be involved in trade talks with the Los Angeles Lakers regarding power forward Carlos Boozer.

"Absolutely ludicrous," said Jazz basketball operations senior vice president Kevin O'Connor, who was in Denver for Sunday night's NBA All-Star Game.

The Jazz do not deny that they'd listen to overtures regarding anyone on their roster, but O'Connor said he has not spoken to the Lakers regarding Boozer.

"We haven't been shopping Carlos around at all," Jazz owner Larry H. Miller told KSL-TV, Ch. 5's Rod Zundel. "In fact, I have to tell you right now, as honestly as I can, that I have a hard time imagining circumstances that would have us trading Carlos."

(It's coming.. If you wanna believe the Arroyo denials because O'Connor said the same thing as he's saying now..)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



calijazz said:


> Bingo! This guy is the only other smart one here! Why the heck would he call this trade "ludicrous" and then turn around and trade for those exact same players!
> 
> Trust me folks, it ain't happening.


dont worry your not a homer....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



calijazz said:


> Stein's better than frickin' Haley...the guy that started all this!


ok listen.....

why would haley make something up when he hardly ever reports anything...

just because ur a jazz fan doesnt mean that every trade u dont want to happen will not happen


----------



## The Fix (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



MemphisX said:


> same author as well :laugh:
> 
> Maybe it is Odom to the Kings, Boozer to the Lakers, and Peja to the Jazz...that makes since especially if Bobby Jax goes to PG starved Utah also.


this sounds good but can it get done with the salary cap?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Boozer to Lakers!?*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/3410834 

*A crazy season of turmoil and upheaval in Los Angeles might be taking another turn.

Fox Sports Net's Jack Haley is reporting the Lakers will trade Vlade Divac, Caron Butler and Devean George to the Utah Jazz in exchange for big man Carlos Boozer, pending league approval.*


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

You're just hearing this now?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

We don't know.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

That's insane. Not close to possible. When I heard about this I think Lamar Odom was involved. But 3 bad contracts and Caron Butler? Not a chance.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

sorry if it's old news to some. i just heard it and the story was like a minute old when i saw it on fox sports.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Trade [Rumor]: Lakers working on HUGE 3 for 1 deadline deal.*

 Lakers reportedly to get Boozer from Jazz

*A crazy season of turmoil and upheaval in Los Angeles might be taking another turn.*

Fox Sports Net's Jack Haley is reporting the Lakers will trade Vlade Divac, Caron Butler and Devean George to the Utah Jazz in exchange for big man Carlos Boozer, pending league approval.

Trade rumors swirled around the Lakers all through All-Star Weekend in Denver, particularly forward Lamar Odom. One report Sunday said Odom had been offered to the Kings for All-Star forward Peja Stojakovic. And another said that Odom was dangled to Utah in a Boozer trade.

But the Los Angeles Times reported Monday that the Lakers said Odom had not been discussed in any trade talks.

And recently Boozer has also caught heat in Utah, with owner Larry Miller saying that he overpaid for Boozer "for what we expected."

(Oh no.. It's starting to build momentum.. Someone is gonna get fired if this isnt true.. )

Can somebody change the topic of this post to:
Rumor: LAL to acquire Carlos Boozer; UTH to acquire Butler, George, Divac

And why do we need a million threads on this when I posted this before anyone else?


----------



## Kay-Jay (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

wow i really dont want to see booze a laker


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



mizenkay said:


> sorry if it's old news to some. i just heard it and the story was like a minute old when i saw it on fox sports.


Looks like other people hadn't heard about it either. I've been hearing stuff about it from that Jack Haley guy for like 3 days or so, I guess the news just hadn't spread to this site yet.

I think it's a pretty horrible deal for Utah. I don't see why they'd do this.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



Kay-Jay said:


> wow i really dont want to see booze a laker


Why not?


----------



## Kay-Jay (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Why not?


 i hate that he went to the jazz but i absolutely despise the lakers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



Kay-Jay said:


> i hate that he went to the jazz but i absolutely despise the lakers


So you like Boozer?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

Even though Butler is a good player I don't see why Utah would make this deal. They couldn't have soured on Boozer this much. They already have Raja Bell, Kirk Snyder, and AK47 at the 3 and 4. 

It would be funny to see the old Cleveland frontcourt of Mihm and Boozer recreated in LA.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

This deal makes no sense. What a steal for the Lakers if it manages to go through.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



SoCalfan21 said:


> dont worry your not a homer....


And you ain't a homer? Please don't give me that crap.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Jazz GM denies Jazz are talking trade with Lakers*



SoCalfan21 said:


> ok listen.....
> 
> why would haley make something up when he hardly ever reports anything...
> 
> just because ur a jazz fan doesnt mean that every trade u dont want to happen will not happen


Uh...because he's trying to make a name for himself. He's trying to promote himself and get himself in the headlines. Then when all this crap is over he'll just say that he had incorrect sources or whatever.

FYI, *just because your a Lakers fan it doesn't mean that every trade you want to happen WILL happen.*


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This is horrible for the Jazz and great for the leakers! LA gets rid of Divac and George who are useless anyway (they both have player options next year so they are not even expiring contracts) + Butler who is nothing special for Boozer? I really dont understand that!?! Dont tell me Utah couldnt get more for Booz than this!!! Horrible, just horrible!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



Captain Obvious said:


> This deal makes no sense. What a steal for the Lakers if it manages to go through.


 Makes sense to me from Utah's end. They're starting to realize that they're going nowhere this year or with the team they have right now, and they're also starting to realize that they overpaid Carlos Boozer tremendously. With this trade they get a very good young talent in Caron Butler, they get out of the remaining 5 years on Boozer's contract and finally they get about $10 Million off the books after next season. I don't think it's a great deal for Utah, but it's not a bad one in my opinion.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



hobojoe said:


> Makes sense to me from Utah's end. They're starting to realize that they're going nowhere this year or with the team they have right now, and they're also starting to realize that they overpaid Carlos Boozer tremendously. With this trade they get a very good young talent in Caron Butler, they get out of the remaining 5 years on Boozer's contract and finally they get about $10 Million off the books after next season. I don't think it's a great deal for Utah, but it's not a bad one in my opinion.



Good Point


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

Foxsports is reporting that the Lakers will trade Divac, Bulter and George for Boozer. What a steal for the Lakers, they don't even give up anything special.
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/3410834


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: LakersBoozing over Boozer?*

Why didn't you title this thread: "This just in"?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: LakersBoozing over Boozer?*

Butler could still be a partial good reason to do that trade, but seriously, Divac and George?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: LakersBoozing over Boozer?*



Spriggan said:


> Why didn't you title this thread: "This just in"?


Changed for you and only you. :wink:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: LakersBoozing over Boozer?*

I really don't understand why the Jazz would do this deal. I mean sure Carlos Boozer is in Larry Millers dog house but that doesn't mean you give him up for nothing special. Caron Butler is a good player but Divac? Maybe they get some pick out of the deal.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

It seems Utah is denying that rumor pretty strongly.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

I still don't understand this. Someone is going to come out looking pretty dumb here in about a week or whenever the trade happens. Lakers know they can't force teams to trade right? The Jazz know they shouldn't spend a great deal of time explaining why it's a horrible trade, if they plan to do it? 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*



LuckyAC said:


> It seems Utah is denying that rumor pretty strongly.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I still don't understand this. Someone is going to come out looking pretty dumb here in about a week or whenever the trade happens. Lakers know they can't force teams to trade right? The Jazz know they shouldn't spend a great deal of time explaining why it's a horrible trade, if they plan to do it?
> 
> We'll see what happens.


My thoughts exactly. We've got Lakers fans all over the Internet acting like the trade is a done deal, and making fun of those who say it might not happen. Kind of like last year when they acted like they were a lock to win a title. This is reminding me why I used to hate that team.

I imagine this trade would piss off enough Jazz fans that Utah's ticket sales would go way down. Combined with the kind of denials their management has been issuing, I don't think this trade will happen.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



RP McMurphy said:


> My thoughts exactly. We've got Lakers fans all over the Internet acting like the trade is a done deal, and making fun of those who say it might not happen. Kind of like last year when they acted like they were a lock to win a title. This is reminding me why I used to hate that team.
> 
> I imagine this trade would piss off enough Jazz fans that Utah's ticket sales would go way down. Combined with the kind of denials their management has been issuing, I don't think this trade will happen.


its not just lakers fans its websites like realgm.com saying that its a done deal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Whether it's done or not I'm not really sure how much it helps the Lakers. Boozer is definately good and all, but I think they would be better off trading for a veteran PF like SAR. I think that someone like SAR would have an easier time with Kobe taking a lot of shots. A trade of SAR for Butler and Grant would have been a good move I think.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



SoCalfan21 said:


> its not just lakers fans its websites like realgm.com saying that its a done deal.


Man, can you read? Seriously. All RealGM said was reporting what Haley wrote...no where does it say it's a done deal...because there is no deal.

Jazz reps and Jazz Assistant Coach Gordon Cheisa just denied a trade on the Jazz radio station 1320, that there is no deal in the works at all.

That's basically 5 sources against 1. You still believe the one when the other 5 are all more credible?

Find me one source or one article that say a deal is going to happen that DOES NOT have Jack Haley's name in it.

Then MAYBE I'll start believing...but right now, this is all a bunch of B.S.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



RP McMurphy said:


> I don't think this trade will happen.


Smart man! :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



calijazz said:


> Man, can you read? Seriously. All RealGM said was reporting what Haley wrote...no where does it say it's a done deal...because there is no deal.
> 
> Jazz reps and Jazz Assistant Coach Gordon Cheisa just denied a trade on the Jazz radio station 1320, that there is no deal in the works at all.
> 
> ...


why dont u wait til tomorrow when the trade is all over espn when the league approves of it then u can critize me ok?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*

Jack Haley dies.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



-D! said:


> Jack Haley dies.


so mean :laugh:


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



SoCalfan21 said:


> why dont u wait til tomorrow when the trade is all over espn when the league approves of it then u can critize me ok?


Ok, whatever you say...go run off with your little buddy Jack Haley.

FYI, nothing will show up in the news tomorrow or the next day or the next day...or ever! 

You gotta love what rumors do to people!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Whether it's done or not I'm not really sure how much it helps the Lakers. Boozer is definately good and all, but I think they would be better off trading for a veteran PF like SAR. I think that someone like SAR would have an easier time with Kobe taking a lot of shots. A trade of SAR for Butler and Grant would have been a good move I think.


I actually think Boozer would be more OK with playing with Kobe. Boozer's reputation, well deserved, is of a Blue-collar guy who's going to do whatever to win. Abdur Rahim has been the man on bad teams for most of his career, and last year, when the Blazers had a decent chance for the 8 seed, he was complaining about his position. I think what Kobe needs is a true PF who's going to carry the load in the interior, and will be satisfied with scoring off of the open look and putbacks. I think the last thing they need, if they're going to trade Odom, is another tweener 3/4. 

I like this deal for the Lakers, but Miller would have to be admitting a *hell* of a mistake if he deals off Boozer for George, Butler, and Divac. Its a decent combo, but they're better off with Boozer than that basket of oranges. I like the Sac/LA/Utah 3-way idea more than this deal, definetly.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

Just heard on radio that unconfirmed sources say Boozer trade is off, now the lakers are pursuing Baron Davis


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*



SoCalfan21 said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php


Look at this link now...RealGM isn't confirming it, they're questioning it.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

You Laker fans should have believed me all along...no deal is going to down. Can't you guys see that it's all falling down now?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



calijazz said:


> You still believe the one when the other 5 are all more credible?


I'm not sure about that.

Larry Miller - Said the same thing about Carlos Arroyo
Kevin O'Connor - Said the same thing about Carlos Arroyo
A Jazz Meesage board - <---read that again
Marc Stein - He is the only person I've seen Screamin' A. Smith make look like an idiot

What's your fifth?

I'm somewhat skeptical because it _is_ Fox, and I don't really care them as a company. However, why would he being lying or pushing this story? If it isn't true, why would a journalist risk a good part of his career on a rumor? That's a question you have yet to answer. Every time someone asks you that, you say something along the lines of, "but hey, its jack haley!"


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

Blech, double post


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

Bah.

I'm starting to lose interest in this deal, once the Jazz owner came out and denied this rumour I lost hope. He's probably still shooping Boozer around, but Mitch is taking much too long to get the deal done. When you've got a potential steal of a trade, you've got to get it over with as soon as possible. The more you have Utah's GM thinking about it, the less of a chance you've got of getting them to pull the trigger. And, I don't think we've got any other alternative to Carlos Boozer if this deal goes off like some reporters are suggesting.

Jack Haley won't ever hear the end of this if Boozer isn't a Laker by tommorow night, that's for sure. I can easily see this going more public and we'll either get a full explanation of what happen, or Boozer will be wearing yellow. I'll keep my fingers crossed, without really believing in it.. I can't really handle anymore huge dissapointments this season, so I won't set myself up for one.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Boozing over Boozer? or This just in for a special somebody*

I have a hard time believing it was ever on in the first place from the Jazz end. 

Concerning Boozer, the coaching staff has never publically chastised Boozer. Miller called out all the Jazz players and did mention Boozer by name, but he wasn't the sole receiver of criticism. Water under the bridge.

The Jazz never denied offers for Arroyo. There were eight days between the article on hearing "nothing" from the Pistons and the deal being done. Arroyo was getting CD-DNPs, Boozer was getting 30+ (sans injuries and foul trouble). Completely different situation.

I don't recall the Jazz emphatically denying a rumor like they have here, and since there has been only one source and his name isn't David Aldridge, there is no way I see it happening.

Socal21, isn't it pretty presumptuous to be calling the deal "done" when it's only spectualation at a point, with only one source?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I dunno if this has been posted, but..

During the all-star game they were talking about a deal between the Lakers and Sacramento that would send Peja and Bobby Jackson for Odom and someone else...

Said the rumors were going around all weekend about the trade..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So supposedly Caron Butler missed practice with "flu-like" symptons and Devean George was acting like he's all but gone giving basically a farewell speech today.. 

Something is up.. Wether it's this deal or another..


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Boozer to Lakers!?*



ClayVTrainum said:


> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Larry Miller - Said the same thing about Carlos Arroyo
> Kevin O'Connor - Said the same thing about Carlos Arroyo
> ...



Jazz representatives and Jazz assistant coach Gordan Cheisa also denied the trade rumor on local Utah radio that I listened to via the internet.

Jack Haley would risk his career to get himself into the spotlight and into the headlines. My guess is that he wants to make some sort of splash...Jack Haley is just not a reliable source to me at all. 

BTW, Larry Miller never said the same thing about Arroyo...he kept pretty quiet about him. Plus, Larry Miller has always been known to be brutally honest, he doesn't use ploys. He tells the straight up truth. I know this after all the dealings with Malone he's had over the years. The Jazz GM probably made those comments _before_ any deal for Arroyo was imminent. He didn't want to come out and say "Yeah, we're going to deal Arroyo", before he knew for sure that was he case. It was a tough decision for them.

Also, don't you think at least ONE other major media outlet would have confirmed this by now if it is really true? ESPN is clearly not convinced this is going down or they would have already reported it by now. The rest of the media is treating it like a rumor...which is all it is.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

wow lakerland is going crazy with rumors. Ive been hearing Baron Davis, Micheal Redd, and even Ray Allen this is gonna be a crazy dead line for laker fans


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

nima86 said:


> wow lakerland is going crazy with rumors. Ive been hearing Baron Davis, Micheal Redd, and even Ray Allen this is gonna be a crazy dead line for laker fans


hopefully a good crazy... not a bad crzy


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nima86 said:


> wow lakerland is going crazy with rumors. Ive been hearing Baron Davis, Micheal Redd, and even Ray Allen this is gonna be a crazy dead line for laker fans


see this is whats getting me excited....i guess even if we dont do a trade....


HELL NO, i wanna trade to happen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Even T.J. Simers called out Haley on this one. 

I'll chalk up your presumptuousness to overzealousness, socalfan.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

Even more articles denying that any deal is going down:



> Jazz still deny Boozer trade rumors
> 
> By Tim Buckley
> Deseret Morning News
> ...


Link to Article 



> Jazz Notes: O'Connor works on deals as Jazz look for a guard
> 
> By Phil Miller
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> ...


Boozer section on lower part of this article:Link to Article 

It looks pretty weak case for you Lakers fans and other believers now. Just give it up...Boozer IS NOT GOING TO THE LAKERS! It's so obvious..if you guys still believe it's going through....you have offically lost your mind.

I told ya guys all along, NO DEAL!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

calijazz said:


> Even more articles denying that any deal is going down:
> 
> 
> Link to Article
> ...



ok...do you want a cookie? i mean you were either gonna be right or wrong. 50-50 shot, it's not that big of a reach that you "told all along"


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> ok...do you want a cookie? i mean you were either gonna be right or wrong. 50-50 shot, it's not that big of a reach that you "told all along"


lol seriously. Reminds me of this debate class I had where I had the most annoying ***** as a partner. She told me that on our opposing team...Mike would go first (it was either mike or paul. And when she found out she was right...she was like i told ya...like a million times. Man, did I insult her in front of the teacher (who laughed). Even though their are all these trade rumors, a team really has to want to get rid of someone for the lakers to get rich. They really have little to offer IMO. Any takes on Grant?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I trusted Jack Haley!

I want to kick him in the nuts! :curse:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ditto


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

And here comes the nail in the coffin...



> IT'S PRETTY well accepted around here that Haley knows nothing, so I wasn't surprised when he told the "Southern California Sports Report" audience Friday night he had learned something.
> 
> He reported from the NBA All-Star game festivities in Denver that a source told him, and keep in mind he still talks to Rodman, the Lakers were interested in making a three-for-one trade.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hey guys do u ever think that these two teams could be....i dont know....lying about the denying the trades... :groucho:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Haley is a loser a damn loser :no:


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> hey guys do u ever think that these two teams could be....i dont know....lying about the denying the trades... :groucho:


No, they ain't. Haley himself admitted the deal was not going to happen. If you watched the "Southern California Sports report" last night, this is what went down:

Haley said that on Sunday when he made the report, he felt that the sources that gave him this info were "very reliable". He said he even talked to a couple of GM's and told him he was right on. He said that "things changed" over the last couple of days and the deal is basically off for now. He didn't come right out in say it, but than the host Patrick O'Neil asked him straight up, "Is the Boozer deal off?" Haley replied, "As of right now, yes it is." 

So just admit it, there is no deal. Even Haley says so now.


----------

